# Limit of Perch



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Cranked a limit of perch out of Milton today. Water temp 49 degrees. Fish were in 11.5 fow. Swedish pimple with dropper and 1/2 worm on one rod. Spreader with 2 minners on 2nd rod. 





















Top pic " class photo " bottom pic one of the " seniors . Also caught was two short eyes and a huge channel cat and dozens of smaller perch. Was busy most of the 6 hours I was out there.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

"I see fried fish" Good going what is the limit of perch at milton?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

yummy,nice job!


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Dang... I didn't even know Milton had a high population of perch. Are there any good spots from shore to fish for them?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats! Wow, forty inland perch! Very impressive!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A fitting screen name.... nice job!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Not forty I stopped at 30. Forgot about inland limit being 40. Thats ok will be more there Friday when I go.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That is impressive on an inland lake Papa. Well done.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Very well done Pap!! I've been wondering when they would be coming "in" out there??? and now I know ,,NOW!! GOOD JOB!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow! i wish i can get out there, what side are you on?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eyekiller (Nov 3, 2011)

killer job pappy!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

nice job!!!


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, I wish I could get into some of those............


----------



## fishhoopie (Oct 16, 2011)

papaperch did you go out today? headed out sat morn. i can't pm until i have 5 posts since im new to the site. let me know how you did??


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Fishoopie,make 2 more posts,,then you are good buddy!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Has anyone caught any perch here this week??


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

nice messa fish


----------



## HUKEDONFISHING (Sep 16, 2010)

Lots of us have to travel all the way to the Big Ditch up north to catchem like that...Oh did I mention pay out the wazoo?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

where at on the lakr were you at


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was out last week and drifted using my trolling motor to slow me down on the east side from the Int. bridge to the dam. I was in 5-16 feet depending on the winds and used minnows on one rod and crawlers on the other. I got ONE 5" perch, one 6" walleye, and two FIVE pounds channels all on worms. Fished maybe four hours total. Maybe I was on the wrong side?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I anchored to get mine in 9-11' of water. We averaged at least 30 a trip until Sat. the 12 th of Nov. That day was a complete waste. Caught several small ones and only one over 8 inch. Gave up after about 5 hrs. 

I believe they have set up some place else. Going to try Berlin tomorrow the 15 th. If I can't find the crappies there will try to locate perch again at Milton next trip.


----------

